# Gazebo help!



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Wonder if any of you guys can help I am in the process of setting up my own small detaling business here in sunny Kent that I will run from my house (if it works out I will move to bigger premises) Only problem is my garage is not really big enough to work on a car so I wanted to get a gazebo for when the bad weather sets in. Anyone know of a good car size easily put-up-able awning gazebo? Any help greatly appreciated*


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.surfturf.co.uk/home.htm

I bought a 6m x 3m one. Used it at Anglesey last weekend in torrential rain and strong winds. Kept us warm and dry all day, and it was the only Gazebo up in the paddock 

Plenty of bent and knackered Gazebo frames by the bins!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Wookey I have the 3x3 heavy duty one from those guys (or a little dealer selling the same one) and like you said, its fantastic

I used it at kart meetings, so like you its normally raining and windy all day long, and it really is worth the extra £ getting a big, heavy cumbersome one rather than a cheap Argos one, which as said, will be broken, 4 miles away in someone elses field!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info fellas that's just the job


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting that up, it's given me a few ideas, but £370 (6x3) :doublesho

Amazon: Quictent 3m x 6m Black Easy Pop-Up heavy duty Steel Outdoor party tent Gazebo marquee with Six sidewalls: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Thinking of getting something like this myself as I don't have a garage, what would be a good size (without costing the earth) to cover an average sized car (Golf) and be able to get around it comfortably ?


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hiya MATE

Costco do one and they call it a car port, ideal for what you want It has a ZIP up fron too and caneasily accomadate a large car E-CALSS, 5 Series etc. it's a 6X4 if memory serev me correctly and they are around £130 inc vat The poles are heavy duty and can with stand some torture.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

harrylall said:


> Hiya MATE
> 
> Costco do one and they call it a car port, ideal for what you want It has a ZIP up fron too and caneasily accomadate a large car E-CALSS, 5 Series etc. it's a 6X4 if memory serev me correctly and they are around £130 inc vat The poles are heavy duty and can with stand some torture.


Sounds bob on matey and I just so happen to have a costco card  cheers! :thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone got pics of the Costco unit? Would love something like this and £130 seems a very nice price, though I don't have a costco card... would need to obtain use of one somehow


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The costco unit is just over 200 quid, not 130! But it is amazing. 20 by 10, windows in each side, full width doors front and back with a proper roof. Strong powder coated tubular frame, so much so i actually think you could board the top out for storage. Big feet to properly anchor it down. Easy to put up but not a unit you would want to put up and take down regularly.

Well worth the money i highly reccomend it
















Should give you an idea on size etc:thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

stangalang said:


> The costco unit is just over 200 quid, not 130! But it is amazing. 20 by 10, windows in each side, full width doors front and back with a proper roof. Strong powder coated tubular frame, so much so i actually think you could board the top out for storage. Big feet to properly anchor it down. Easy to put up but not a unit you would want to put up and take down regularly.
> 
> Well worth the money i highly reccomend it
> View attachment 14121
> ...


My God! That car is some weapon!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

killash said:


> My God! That car is some weapon!


Thanks very much bud. Meant to pm you, the thing should be here next couple of days, i will pm soon. Is this weekend any good?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh and back on point, that car port is very good and well worth the money. I use it as a permenant structure now its ace:thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks  Looks a cracking set-up actually.Not looking to buy immediately (Funds have been dwindled elsewhere recently) I may take a punt on the Amazon link posted further up... if not, then it's off to costco


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Thanks very much bud. Meant to pm you, the thing should be here next couple of days, i will pm soon. Is this weekend any good?


can't do this weekend dude the wife's finally got some time off and she'd literally kill me if I didn't spend every minute of it doing couple type stuff  Can defo do next weekend though. Sat 28th morning would be perfect although I appreciate you're already doing me a big favor :thumb:

I'll shout you a bottle of something nice if you like a drink?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

killash said:


> can't do this weekend dude the wife's finally got some time off and she'd literally kill me if I didn't spend every minute of it doing couple type stuff  Can defo do next weekend though. Sat 28th morning would be perfect although I appreciate you're already doing me a big favor :thumb:
> 
> I'll shout you a bottle of something nice if you like a drink?


That weekend will be fine mate, are you bringing your mate as well to check his out? And dont worry about bottles etc, as i said its not my machine, we both owe someone else:thumb:
Got a costco card should you want a car port as well:lol:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

stangalang said:


> That weekend will be fine mate, are you bringing your mate as well to check his out? And dont worry about bottles etc, as i said its not my machine, we both owe someone else:thumb:
> Got a costco card should you want a car port as well:lol:


Yeah my mate is coming too, he just got a DAS Pro for his birthday and can't wait to try it out lol. It's done nothing but rain since he got it! :wall:


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

wookey said:


> http://www.surfturf.co.uk/home.htm
> 
> I bought a 6m x 3m one. Used it at Anglesey last weekend in torrential rain and strong winds. Kept us warm and dry all day, and it was the only Gazebo up in the paddock
> 
> Plenty of bent and knackered Gazebo frames by the bins!


which model did you get protex 1 or 2?


----------

